# Snow!!



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

upstate NY...we're gettin it!! 
I got 10 inches so far


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Nothin runs like a deerexysport 
she pushed like a champ!! i only wish i had a cab:crying:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Jt13speed;371247 said:


> Nothin runs like a deerexysport


Down here in CT we say "nothing runs like snow" 
Those are supposed to be OUR 10 INCHES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

where upstate are you? I just got an email from my snowmobile club (North Warren) that they've got 10" so far and more on the way!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice tractor. It must be nice to have the power angle setup. On my JD 160 I have a manual plow, but you learn howto plow without changing the angle too much.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Yah the snow is still falling im gettin ready to go back out right now to plow got another 5 or so inches since i plowed this mornin. I live in Greene, about 15 miles northeast of Binghamton (we say upstate cause when you say yah im from NY, people automatically assume the City) . The weather man is saying it not suppost to let up until late tonight. 

Yah the full hydraulics is nice, came in real handy this mornin to break trail up the driveway, kept having to go back and forth from left to right and back again because the 10 inches of snow building up in front of the blade kept pushing my front end around.


----------



## skylands (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm up in Stamford NY about 30 miles northeast of Oneonta. I did this real scientific, state of the art, up to date method of calculating the amount of snow so far. I stuck the ruler in the snow until it hit the ground.  22 inches so far and still coming down quite steady.


----------



## 04chevyHD4me (Nov 11, 2005)

where upstate are you from? I am in NY too.

Here are my pictures from the fun this AM.



















Poor Corvette


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Poor Vette.:crying:


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

I assume that is not your vette, that person isnt to bright for leavin it on the side of the road.
How big is your hiniker? Looks like a nice setup, cant wait till im outa college and can afford a plow truck:salute:


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

took a little while but heres some pics of me plowing a buddies driveway. payup


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

dude this is phil ..... u need to buy a truck not a tractor.... for real


----------

